# big deer



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

anyone young get a der worth bragging about....i shot and 8 point earlier in the year with my bow from about 12 yards.........he had a 14 inch inside spread.


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

2 years ago i shot a pretty big 7 point. his brow tines were small but he had a 23 inch inside spread. haven't had no luck this year yet. saturday is the last day of rifle season for PA.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Last year I did...no such luck this year.


----------



## younggun (Nov 3, 2005)

well lets see i shot a 7x8 this year at about 50 yards with a 20 inch spread that measured 168 7/8 B&C


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I shot a 5by5 first year hunting HUGE spread and a 4by4 HUGE spread this year to :beer:


----------



## chad6 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got a nice 8 point last year. It had a 19 in inside spread. It would have been a 9 ptr but on the left side one of his G2s are broken off.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 years ago i got a 12 pointer


----------



## Adam Wegner (Sep 19, 2007)

I shot a 183( thats what it scored) but it was a 5 by 6 muley 30 in spread tall to....


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

waterfowler22 said:


> 3 years ago i got a 12 pointer


 nice deer. Was that your first buck?


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya first one. Ive always had pretty good luck deer hunting, but have alway been willing to put the work in too. I realy want to get a trophy buck with my bow now.


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

This is a blacktail, not a whitetail. THis is huge in ORegon. I shot him at 300 yards witha 270. 15.5 tall, 15.5 wide. He will score well and be in the oregon book. I am 13 and this is my 3rd buck


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Adam Wegner said:


> I shot a 183( thats what it scored) but it was a 5 by 6 muley 30 in spread tall to....


Wow! That makes B&C. How heavy?


----------



## poodlepoker (Nov 23, 2008)

just scored my buck and it was a 125, 182 total


----------

